# User Control Panel



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

when you click on the "User Control Panel" .....is anyone else getting just a blank screen....after clicking on it? :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Toth.....the admins (Stacey and Julie) are aware of this "glitch"....it seems that this has been happening to more than one member, I'm pretty sure that all efforts are being made to figure out why....thanks for bringing your situation to attention :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it seems yoru user name is having issues -- if you need anything changed let me know as I can manualy do it. sorry about that. so far there isnt anything i Can do since I am not website savy enough to figure it out. I may get some friends of mine involved but I think it is phpbb thing so I dont know


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK thanks....


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Pam, you are not alone. Thanks for any efforts to figure it out and fix it! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks....Laura...I hope it can be resolved soon.....At least ...I feel better.... that it isn't just me......


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine has been that way for awhile. I wanted to change my signature and couldn't do it. I figured it out though. If you go into your message inbox you can get to your profile and stuff from there and it'll work that way. I'm not sure if you knew that so I figured I'd throw it out there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...thanks....Crystal ....I got into it.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

You're very welcome  :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just Kiddin' said:


> Mine has been that way for awhile. I wanted to change my signature and couldn't do it. I figured it out though. If you go into your message inbox you can get to your profile and stuff from there and it'll work that way. I'm not sure if you knew that so I figured I'd throw it out there


OH that is SO GREAT TO KNOW. I will log this away for future to tell people. I feel so bad that the board has this weird glitch on some people's UCP


----------

